# How Many Mix Spices?



## Termy (Jun 28, 2021)

Killer spice, formerly known as killer chicken spice but was shortened. Why comes later. I was looking to do KFC. During the process I was exposed to many spices, believe me there are quite a few of them. (and I lump spices in with herbs, sorry) So now instead of KFC, which I got 90% figured out now but don't are, I got something better. 

1-Onion powder
1-Garlic powder
1-Thyme
1-Cewlery seed
1-White pepper
½-Dill weed
½-Ground cayenne

The "C" was dropped because it can be used on pork or beef, and if you do adding a little sage works. 

I didn't really want to mix them but with seven different things it is too hard to get them all on uniformly, without dousing them completely. Then it is too much.

T


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2021)

We have a few spice mixes and herb mixes that we have made up in larger jars. I seldom add the salt until I'm going to use them, because I could use them with different things that might have salt somewhere else in the cooking process or have a salty ingredient, like some cheeses or bacon or brined meat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2021)

I have several in my cupboard. I make taco seasoning from individual spices, Lebanese 7-spice blend and others. I have been making za'atar from individual ingredients, but I haven't seen the herb za'atar locally, so it's an approximation. I recently found real za'atar at a local Mediterranean shop and café, so I'll be trying that out soon.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 28, 2021)

I don't keep them on hand all the time but sometimes make an Italian blend or a chile powder of ancho and/or guajillo and cumin.

Several times lately I've made a paste of fresh garlic and cumin seeds in a molcajete (granite mortar). It doesn't keep as long as dried chile or garlic powder but lasts at least several days in the fridge. I always use it up before it could possibly spoil.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 28, 2021)

I make a lot of spice blends, mostly the dry Indian mixes, known as masalas and podis, depending on the region.  I just made a fresh batch of garam masala a while back, using 13 whole spices in it, all toasted in a skillet, before grinding.  I used to not like Indian food, as a rule, because the garam masala  available in stores was made with untoasted spices, and something made with it tasted like raw cinnamon.  I'd get the same flavor in almost every Indian dish I'd try, the few times I'd try restaurant food.  Once I started making it myself, I eventually found some Indian grocers that had opened in the area, and found great deals on all those spices, plus something we don't find elsewhere - cassia bits and pieces, which they have because many of them toast it, like I do, and this makes it easier!  

I only keep about 3-4 tb of most of these spice blends in small jars - when I make larger amounts, I vacuum seal half of it, so it's not exposed to air all that time.  

One thing that I make a generous amount of at a time, since I use it faster, is sambar masala.  This is one I've tried several recipes for, and my favorite one uses an unusual method - all of the spices, including ½ c of fresh curry leaves, are tossed with a small amount of oil before toasting it all over medium heat in a skillet.  This, in effect, "fries" the spices, and gives the finished mix a delicious and unique flavor.


----------



## cookieee (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi guys, it warms my heart to see other people that like to make their own spice blends. They do taste soo much better than any store bought stuff, and they don't have strange ingredients in them.

DH and I like to make our own Taco spice blend. If a taco recipe calls for a packet of taco mix, out it goes. lol


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 29, 2021)

cookieee said:


> Hi guys, it warms my heart to see other people that like to make their own spice blends. They do taste soo much better than any store bought stuff, and they don't have strange ingredients in them.
> 
> *DH and I like to make our own Taco spice blend. If a taco recipe calls for a packet of taco mix, out it goes.* lol



I agree with making your own. That said, I have used recipes which called for a packet and just substituted with my own mix.  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2021)

cookieee said:


> Hi guys, it warms my heart to see other people that like to make their own spice blends. They do taste soo much better than any store bought stuff, and they don't have strange ingredients in them.
> 
> DH and I like to make our own Taco spice blend. If a taco recipe calls for a packet of taco mix, out it goes. lol


I do make several blends but I also enjoy blends from Penzeys Spices. They're very high quality and fresh, with no additional ingredients (however, in general, I don't have a problem with preservatives that prevent pathogens from growing in food).


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2021)

DH made his first spice mix by trial and error. He was trying to achieve the flavour of a taco spice packet.  Some of the packets list the herbs and spices, but of course, not the amounts / ratios. He did a good job and it's what we regularly use. One of the things I like about making my own spice mixes is that I'm not paying spice prices for a bunch of added salt.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2021)

I have made my own combo mixes, but to be honest, I've been enjoying the combo mixes from Penzeys, and other spice houses. They seem to be experts at the art of mixing spices, so it's a great shortcut for me.
Some combo mixed spices I really enjoy are:


Arizona Dreaming...Penzey's
Taco Seasonings...Penzey's
Italian Seasoning..Penzey's
Singapore Seasoning...My Spice Sage
Hawaiian Seasoning Salt..Noh foods of Hawaii
Tajin..grocery store
Cavender's all purpose Greek seasoning...local grocery store
 and finally..


 Lawry's Season All....must always have with eggs, tomato's and more.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 29, 2021)

The herbs from our greenhouse go into various mixes.  I bundle the herbs and let them dry in a cool, dark spot, then de-stem and rub them through a colander.  The blend I use most often is an Italian/Provençal mix that works in red sauce, cassoulet, or soups such as minestrone and stracciatella:  oregano, marjoram, sage, rosemary, and thyme.  

I also make Piri-piri (a red pepper mix), and several Indian masala and curry blends.


----------

